
Study: IQ test results are higher among those who really want high scores - cwan
http://www.pnas.org/content/early/2011/04/19/1018601108.abstract
======
corin_
Is it particularly surprising? I've never looked into any research on the
subject, but it would seem fairly common sense to me that in a huge number of
tests, ranging from IQ tests to History exams at school, people who care will
try harder and therefore do better.

~~~
rauljara
Many psychological findings are remarkably un-surprising in retrospect. And I
agree with you, this seems stupidly obvious once I know the answer. But I took
an undergraduate course basically dedicated to the history of IQ testing and
this gem never came up. A lot of things seem obvious if you know the answer.
But I guarantee you, this never occurred to many, many people who have devoted
their lives to studying IQ. Also, a lot of things that seem fairly common
sense turn out to be wrong when you subject them to empirical testing, so be
careful about the applying the 'common sense' filter.

~~~
wccrawford
Many people think that IQ tests will measure accurately even if the
participant doesn't try hard, kind of like how psych tests work.

It's not true, though. The questions are -hard- and if you don't try, you
won't get the right answer and you'll do worse.

So while it shouldn't be a surprise to anyone who's taken one, not everyone
understands how the test works.

------
marknutter
I think 50 years from now we will look back on IQ tests as a terrible way of
measuring intelligence.

~~~
bradleyland
There are quite a few who feel that way today.

~~~
keefe
it's one of those things that's a terrible option that's better than any other
option that we can think of

~~~
kingkilr
Well, there's Howard Gardner's theory of multiple intelligences, however it
doesn't really give you a single number the way IQ does (how could it!). I'm
reminded somewhat of the scene on the spaceship to Battle School from Ender's
Shadow.

~~~
barry-cotter
There is next to no evidence in favour of the multiple intelligences theory.

Multiple Intelligences, the Mozart Effect, and Emotional Intelligence: A
Critical Review

* This article reviews evidence for multiple intelligences theory, the Mozart effect theory, and emotional intelligence theory and argues that despite their wide currency in education these theories lack adequate empirical support and should not be the basis for educational practice. Each theory is compared to theory counterparts in cognitive psychology and cognitive neuroscience that have better empirical support. The article considers possible reasons for the appeal of these 3 theories and concludes with a brief rationale for examining theories of cognition in the light of cognitive neuroscience research findings*

PDF link

[http://lynnwaterhouse.intrasun.tcnj.edu/Multiple%20Intellige...](http://lynnwaterhouse.intrasun.tcnj.edu/Multiple%20Intelligences,%20the%20Mozart%20Effect,%20and%20Emotional%20Intelligence%20A%20Critical%20Review.pdf)

------
grandalf
Uh, doesn't any test that requires conscious engagement measure the desire of
the test taker?

One could say that the scale in a doctor's office showed results commensurate
with the desire of the person being weighed if some people had no desire to
step on and thus weighed 0 lbs.

------
tokenadult
Reading list about IQ testing for those of you who would like more background
on the subject:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/User:WeijiBaikeBianji/Intellige...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/User:WeijiBaikeBianji/IntelligenceCitations)

------
calebhicks
So it seems like it helps measure desire too.

Is that so bad?

~~~
impendia
Yes, but desire to do well on a canned test, which AFAIK does little more than
flatter your ego if you score high.

Personally, I always got really excited by these tests as a kid, but looking
back I sort of admire anyone who blew them off because they would rather be
playing outside.

